# Lyft Retaliation - A New Low



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

I experienced 20 plus passenger cancellations today, on one of the best rainy days to drive in San Francisco. It was undoubtedly Lyft trying to put me in my place for declining an abundance of unprofitable ride requests. My experience in accepting all rides is that often, Lyft directs me to the lowest fares possible and positions me in non prime time neighborhoods. Often soon as I accept a request and drive to the other side-of-town; I'll find the part of town I drove away from is at 400 percent.

I drove for an hour of total cancellations, I was on the phone with one passenger when Lyft cancelled. Passengers said app had me 53 minutes away when I was 4 minutes away. I had to visit the hub twice to get it fixed. Watch out you guys; Lyft retaliates.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Are you sure? As I sit here I still am
Getting requests... I won't accept because I want Plus only rides.
Most desperate folks have no patience... do the math on how many skipped rides that is.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

See attachment


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Drivingforprofit said:


> See attachment


Those emails mean nothing.

What's your AR? What's your rating? How far away were the pings? What kind of car do you have?

Folks may be doing that to you ...

I have seen no signs of retaliation yet... based on ignoring rides.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Skinny1 said:


> Those emails mean nothing.
> 
> What's your AR? What's your rating? How far away were the pings? What kind of car do you have?
> 
> ...


Here you go; but what will it prove?


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

You are a good soilder , go ahead and delete that so not to show your identity.

I think it may be a bad streak of Pax.

I roll with some serious low Acceptance , and to be honest never felt like I was retaliated against.
I still got pings ....
My issue right now is the removal of Plus only filter.

But markets can be different and the games they play. They used to make us disappear off the map in Seattle after ignoring requests. 
Always have the Pax app open so you can make sure your car appears and see others around you.... in case you need to move.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Drivingforprofit said:


> I experienced 20 plus passenger cancellations today, on one of the best rainy days to drive in San Francisco. It was undoubtedly Lyft trying to put me in my place for declining an abundance of unprofitable ride requests. My experience in accepting all rides is that often, Lyft directs me to the lowest fares possible and positions me in non prime time neighborhoods. Often soon as I accept a request and drive to the other side-of-town; I'll find the part of town I drove away from is at 400 percent.
> 
> I drove for an hour of total cancellations, I was on the phone with one passenger when Lyft cancelled. Passengers said app had me 53 minutes away when I was 4 minutes away. I had to visit the hub twice to get it fixed. Watch out you guys; Lyft retaliates.


Lyft was glitching hard around 3am, had to forceclose app to ACCEPT a ping, had to force close it again to update arrival and ETA on map....and no amount of force closing made the go offline/accept new trips toggle work

Complain about each cancel, you'll get $100 (5x20).

It is NOT your acceptance rate it's a server issue


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> View attachment 213629
> Are you sure? As I sit here I still am
> Getting requests... I won't accept because I want Plus only rides.
> Most desperate folks have no patience... do the math on how many skipped rides that is.


That Acceptance Rate is awesome. Someone else that understands how to do Lyft.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Make a thread when you have a cancellation warning letter.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Still with Lyft??


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Skinny1 said:


> Those emails mean nothing.
> 
> What's your AR? What's your rating? How far away were the pings? What kind of car do you have?
> 
> ...


I'm with Troll Train on this.
My acceptance rate on Shyft is never over 40% and often under 20%. I get thrice daily hate mail from Shyft and every time I decline a ride I get the pop-up admonishment. Sounds like you are doing something right.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Drivingforprofit said:


> I experienced 20 plus passenger cancellations today, on one of the best rainy days to drive in San Francisco. It was undoubtedly Lyft trying to put me in my place for declining an abundance of unprofitable ride requests. My experience in accepting all rides is that often, Lyft directs me to the lowest fares possible and positions me in non prime time neighborhoods. Often soon as I accept a request and drive to the other side-of-town; I'll find the part of town I drove away from is at 400 percent.
> 
> I drove for an hour of total cancellations, I was on the phone with one passenger when Lyft cancelled. Passengers said app had me 53 minutes away when I was 4 minutes away. I had to visit the hub twice to get it fixed. Watch out you guys; Lyft retaliates.


This is easily fixable by calling your pax and telling them about the glitch


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Whenever Lyft goes nuts with passenger cancellations, I sign off and do only Uber.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> View attachment 213629
> Are you sure? As I sit here I still am
> Getting requests... I won't accept because I want Plus only rides.
> Most desperate folks have no patience... do the math on how many skipped rides that is.


Those are nice PDB's. Where r u? PDB in Miami goes from $10-$150, I stopped trying for them. Also I recently started driving a PLUS vehicle.
Lucky if I get 2 plus rides a day. How many PLUS rides a day do you get?


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Docaces said:


> Those are nice PDB's. Where r u? PDB in Miami goes from $10-$150, I stopped trying for them. Also I recently started driving a PLUS vehicle.
> Lucky if I get 2 plus rides a day. How many PLUS rides a day do you get?


Only on fri and Sat nights I sit in Plus only mode (which is now gone ) and can stay busy pretty much. There has been a dead hour here and there but it's possible to drive 100 miles and make $200 or more for the night. $2.75/mile ... keep dead miles low.
Tourist season also can be a good deal.
This is Seattle market.

I am very PT driver , never attempted a PDB so that's why they may be high. They keep raising the number on me.


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

I highly doubt Lyft uses any special retaliation algorithm.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> I highly doubt Lyft uses any special retaliation algorithm.


Lyft has a clearly identifiable "doghouse" algorithm, as well as "full mute", "forced optdown", and "promotions require community service" algos

As well as cheat "faux glitches" like the go online/go offline, take pings/last ride buttons suddenly erroring to no result SOLELY during a promo to exploit which to the fullest you NEED to go on/offline like NOW (and yes I regularly go online and offline, sometimes hundreds of times per day, with no promos at stake, and it NEVER throws those "glitches")

...however, this aint it. Thats an honest glitch.


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe but Lyft has been good to me. I have no issues with their pings other than micro rides. Sometimes they switch my customer during a ride but its almost uncommon. Cancellations happen every now and then to me.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Drivingforprofit said:


> I experienced 20 plus passenger cancellations today, on one of the best rainy days to drive in San Francisco. It was undoubtedly Lyft trying to put me in my place for declining an abundance of unprofitable ride requests. My experience in accepting all rides is that often, Lyft directs me to the lowest fares possible and positions me in non prime time neighborhoods. Often soon as I accept a request and drive to the other side-of-town; I'll find the part of town I drove away from is at 400 percent.
> 
> I drove for an hour of total cancellations, I was on the phone with one passenger when Lyft cancelled. Passengers said app had me 53 minutes away when I was 4 minutes away. I had to visit the hub twice to get it fixed. Watch out you guys; Lyft retaliates.


Don't take it personally. This has happened to me in the past. My experience is that Lyft riders will repeatedly order cars and cancel them during PT surges hoping to get a cheaper fare. If you've ever used the app on the PAX side you've noticed the ability to do just that. The end result is inflated PT on the Driver map which attracts more ants to flood into the area, and Lyft's auto swap rematch algorithms do the rest.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Drivingforprofit said:


> I experienced 20 plus passenger cancellations today, on one of the best rainy days to drive in San Francisco. It was undoubtedly Lyft trying to put me in my place for declining an abundance of unprofitable ride requests. My experience in accepting all rides is that often, Lyft directs me to the lowest fares possible and positions me in non prime time neighborhoods. Often soon as I accept a request and drive to the other side-of-town; I'll find the part of town I drove away from is at 400 percent.
> 
> I drove for an hour of total cancellations, I was on the phone with one passenger when Lyft cancelled. Passengers said app had me 53 minutes away when I was 4 minutes away. I had to visit the hub twice to get it fixed. Watch out you guys; Lyft retaliates.


Omg I would be livid. Are you kidding? Cancellation after cancellation after cancellation....what a frigging shitshow.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Drivingforprofit said:


> Passengers said app had me 53 minutes away when I was 4 minutes away


Spoofing GPS has side effects, lol


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Spoofing GPS has side effects, lol


So do false assumptions.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Lyft has a clearly identifiable "doghouse" algorithm, as well as "full mute", "forced optdown", and "promotions require community service" algos
> 
> As well as cheat "faux glitches" like the go online/go offline, take pings/last ride buttons suddenly erroring to no result SOLELY during a promo to exploit which to the fullest you NEED to go on/offline like NOW (and yes I regularly go online and offline, sometimes hundreds of times per day, with no promos at stake, and it NEVER throws those "glitches")
> 
> ...however, this aint it. Thats an honest glitch.


Uber has the same retaliations


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Drivingforprofit said:


> I experienced 20 plus passenger cancellations today, on one of the best rainy days to drive in San Francisco. It was undoubtedly Lyft trying to put me in my place for declining an abundance of unprofitable ride requests. My experience in accepting all rides is that often, Lyft directs me to the lowest fares possible and positions me in non prime time neighborhoods. Often soon as I accept a request and drive to the other side-of-town; I'll find the part of town I drove away from is at 400 percent.
> 
> I drove for an hour of total cancellations, I was on the phone with one passenger when Lyft cancelled. Passengers said app had me 53 minutes away when I was 4 minutes away. I had to visit the hub twice to get it fixed. Watch out you guys; Lyft retaliates.


Okay, like what?! lol. I thought things were bad here in Atlanta.

the first time this ever happened was right after a Braves Game, when I had a series of 5 ride requests which were immediately cancelled, so there wasn't any wait time due to them cancelling really...

Where is San Francisco area were you? Was this in the city proper, or down near San Mateo and Palo Alto areas...?



Drivingforprofit said:


> Here you go; but what will it prove?


OMFG! 

55% percent acceptance rate & 4.9 rating....

meanwhile, I'm here trying to be a good trooper, maintaining my 90% acceptance rate, and my thanks is a 4.7 rating that seems to drop every week, despite busting my butt trying to be the best lyft driver out there, keeping my car super clean, bottle service (well, water bottle service), chatting them up with my fascinating banter and human interest observations.

It seems all the vets here, that have been squawking about screwing the acceptance rate, have been right all along....



Mista T said:


> Spoofing GPS has side effects, lol


oh? is that what is happening to this driver?

Can you tell by any of the icons in that photo they posted?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> my thanks is a 4.7 rating that seems to drop every week


Take your rating, your compliments and badges to Chipotle or Starbuck's and try to pay for a burrito or coffee with them. You're gonna be hungry and tired.

The only thing you should be worried about is figuring out a metric that makes you happy (either $$$ per trip or $$$ per hour), as well as develop a system that works for your market. Anting it out taking every 15 minute away $4 ride isn't sustainable.

Cherrypicking is where profitability lies. On Lyft my Acceptance Rate is single digits, Uber it's maybe 50% on a good week, but my system I am in a spot where I get rides I want anyway.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Okay, like what?! lol. I thought things were bad here in Atlanta.
> 
> the first time this ever happened was right after a Braves Game, when I had a series of 5 ride requests which were immediately cancelled, so there wasn't any wait time due to them cancelling really...
> 
> ...


I dont have to post an icon to tell the truth of what I experienced on the Lyft platform! I should hear:'thanks for sharing.'



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Okay, like what?! lol. I thought things were bad here in Atlanta.
> 
> the first time this ever happened was right after a Braves Game, when I had a series of 5 ride requests which were immediately cancelled, so there wasn't any wait time due to them cancelling really...
> 
> ...


I don't have to post an icon to tell the truth! Accept it or reject it!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Drivingforprofit said:


> Here you go; but what will it prove?


At least it's not because of your rating lol


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Its an injustices To humanity


----------



## Western Ave (May 4, 2018)

Another driver asked the Lyft rep @ Wally Park about acceptence and he did a jerk off motion with his hand while he said "dont worry about it, just watch the cancels"


----------

